# How to substitute coconut oil for vegetable oil in baking?



## abigail_b (May 3, 2007)

Hello,
I am making some banana bread and would like to sub virgin unrefined coconut oil for the vegetable oil that the recipe calls for. Can I just melt the coconut oil and substitute 1 for 1?
Thanks!
Abby


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Yup. it's a 1:1 substitution in baking applications.


----------

